# ITS GREAT 2 KNOW IM NOT ALONE!!!!!!!!



## Tates (Apr 1, 2002)

This is my first time on this site and its wicked to know that Iam not the only girl in the world who has this problemo! Thats a point though, its seems that most of us on here are female, d'ya think the guys are just too embaressed??Well I got diagnosed about 1year ago. At first i thought I had 'candida' and then I thought I was just going insane, literally, it was a very scary time for me, and I think that it being around the time of my ALevel exams certainly did not help







Now i manage ok. Reading some of the descriptions here kinda makes me think i dont have it so bad after all. Its mainly a gas & constipation thing for me......and I totally relate to the whole thing about calling it "a stomach problem" / "touble with digesting my food" any mention of the colon, bowels, waste materials!!....are VERY RARELY used!! Its very difficult, I think moreso being a female, and even moreso being a young 19year female.As of trouble with dating or relationships...i cant really say ive had much experience. Iam doin my art foundation at the mo and want to go on to study Fashion at St.Martins next year, so My college work is far too demanding to even see my friends, let alone meet a bloke!! (or at least thats the excuse i give myself!!) But when that time does come iam sure i'll find it arkward. I am a very self concious person as it is, or at least I have become that way since around the time I started to develop IBS. Thats what i wanted to ask....'Has anyone noticed themselves becoming a more anxious person, whereas before they were the loud confident one???'







I have a huge problem with blushing, and sometimes am not even aware of it. But i find that situations like the tube can be very......well red faced for me sometimes. It really bloody annoying and can stop me even thinking of goin up to a guy I like when i got out, cos of the fear of burning up and him knowing straight away that i like him. Any one who has these kinda probs with IBS, let me know and feel free to share them with me. Well I wish you all well, and a good luck to all of us brave ones in dealing with IBS. Look forward to returing to the site,Bye, Bye for now......Catherine.


----------



## fiona26 (Dec 12, 2001)

Welcome to the board Catherine! I like you was diagnosed with IBS about a year ago when I was sitting my highers at school, so I think stress may have been the trigger.Finding this site has been really great since you can talk about anything related to ibs and get loads of help and advice from people of the same age experiencing the same problems. I`ve also noticed that it seems to be more girls here than guys but I think ibs is something like twice as common in females than males, which could explain it.I can sympathise with what your saying about becoming a more anxious person, I don`t like public transport or going to new places either since I always worry about whether or not my bowels are going to behave themselves lol.Anyways I wish you well in your struggle with this illness and hope you find loads of great advice and support on the board.


----------

